# [Video] Set of FAST rotationless F2L inserts



## teller (Jul 17, 2011)

*UPDATE: 29, August, 2011*

New video, 2nd case of three.

Again, the alternative is a cube rotation and pair construction--ouch! Intuitively, everything is wrong with this case, so here we go with the algorithmic move-count fix:






FR - *r U' R' U R U r'* 

FL - *R' F r U' r' F' R* 

BR - *r' U R U' R' U' r *

BL - *l U' r' F r U l'*

--------------------------------------

Cube is *Lubix Ultimate ZhanChi* from Ben and Donovan. It is a genuine step up from the base model--it glides evenly!

http://LubixCube.com

--------------------------------------
Music used with kind permission from Devin Townsend
Album: Terria
Track: Tiny Tears
©Copyright 2001, Hevydevy.com




















*ORIGINAL POST: 16, July, 2011:*






These are darn handy once you learn to recognize them, and low movecount! The alternative is a cube rotation and pair construction--ouch!

These take some time to incorporate into lookahead, but things like x' actually give you a free peek at the B layer.

F R U2' R' F'

F' L' U2 L F

x' U' R' F2 R U

f U R2 U' f'






Music used with kind permission from Devin Townsend
Album: Ghost
Track: Feather
©Copyright 2011, Hevydevy.com


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 17, 2011)

While I just switched to ZZ, these are great.


----------



## teller (Jul 17, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> While I just switched to ZZ, these are great.


 
Thank you, kind sir.

I am attracted to ZZ...I am attracted to block-building, but I suck at it. I'm so CFOP...





_All the best cubers have a little Petrus in them._


----------



## Julian (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, great! It's amazing the limitations we CFOPers impose on ourselves 
I might try to incorporate these into my solves.


----------



## Away (Jul 17, 2011)

I like this.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jul 17, 2011)

wow, COOL !!


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## pi.cubed (Jul 17, 2011)

Why have I never seen these before? They're cool! Pity there's not some more for different cases though.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 17, 2011)

That's exactly what I've been looking for, thanks


----------



## blah (Jul 17, 2011)

wtf that is *one* case >_>


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 17, 2011)

Amazing! Learning to recognize them well enough to use them fluently in solves may be a bit difficult, but I'll try.


----------



## teller (Jul 17, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Amazing! Learning to recognize them well enough to use them fluently in solves may be a bit difficult, but I'll try.



Anytime I have to work in something new like that, I'll use it exclusively in practice, even when it's NOT the most efficient thing to do. If it's a hammer, I make everything look like a nail. After a little bit of that, recognition is primed. And as Chester pointed out...it's really just one case. I didn't use the B reflections at first, if that helps. 

Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## macky (Jul 17, 2011)

I like RwU'Rw'U2'RwURw' better than F' L' U2 L F.
I hadn't seen the last one turned that way. I'll add them to http://cubefreak.net/speed/f2ladvanced/v.html#vf with your name.


----------



## teller (Jul 17, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> Why have I never seen these before? They're cool! Pity there's not some more for different cases though.


 


macky said:


> I like RwU'Rw'U2'RwURw' better than F' L' U2 L F.
> I hadn't seen the last one turned that way. I'll add them to http://cubefreak.net/speed/f2ladvanced/v.html#vf with your name.


 
Yep...head on over to Macky's place...you can get lost for days in there, mining juicy cases.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 17, 2011)

It's amazing what you can find just playing around with the F2L.

Like: x U2 R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## teller (Jul 18, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> It's amazing what you can find just playing around with the F2L.
> 
> Like: x U2 R2 U' R2 U'


 
That is very cool. What I like about these "5 movers" is that they're so short that they are inherently intuitive; they lead to block-building or at least considering something besides U as a working space. I chose the ones in this video in particular because the case is actually first-class for many--not obscure or random--if you've watched badmephisto's F2L tutorial, it's Case #3 with a bad rotation...something that any intermediate cuber will go "grrrr!!!" at every other solve.


----------



## Tommy Dew (Jul 18, 2011)

NICE!^^


----------



## Selkie (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh some more algorythms that have been "Teller'ised". I look forward to viewing the video when I get home from work


----------



## teller (Aug 29, 2011)

*Update to OP:*

New video, 2nd case of three.

Again, the alternative is a cube rotation and pair construction--ouch! Intuitively, everything is wrong with this case, so here we go with the algorithmic move-count fix:





 
FR - *r U' R' U R U r'* 

FL - *R' F r U' r' F' R* 

BR - *r' U R U' R' U' r *

BL - *l U' r' F r U l'*

--------------------------------------

Cube is *Lubix Ultimate ZhanChi* from Ben and Donovan. It is a genuine step up from the base model--it glides evenly!

http://LubixCube.com

--------------------------------------
Music used with kind permission from Devin Townsend
Album: Terria
Track: Tiny Tears
©Copyright 2001, Hevydevy.com


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 29, 2011)

(M U' R' U2 R U R' U' r) is fun =3


----------



## teller (Aug 29, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> (M U' R' U2 R U R' U' r) is fun =3


 
*R' U' R U' (f U R2 U' f')*

hehe...


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Holy cow! 
Really nice algs.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 29, 2011)

The new ones are brilliant, I'm going to force myself to use them now.


----------



## riffz (Aug 29, 2011)

God I hate learning new F2L algs but these are so NICE!


----------



## coulenez (Aug 30, 2011)

teller said:


> *R' U' R U' (f U R2 U' f')*
> 
> hehe...


 
x' F2' R' F R2 U' R' U2 F U' ? (same ZBF2L case)
(R' U R U')2 B U' B' ?


----------



## Godmil (Aug 30, 2011)

coulenez said:


> x' F2' R' F R2 U' R' U2 F U' ? (same ZBF2L case)
> (R' U R U')2 B U' B' ?


 
Small aside, do you use full ZBF2L? What do you do then for the rest of the last layer?


----------



## coulenez (Aug 30, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Small aside, do you use full ZBF2L? What do you do then for the rest of the last layer?


 
Full ZBF2L, COLL and PLL.
I've been using OLLs but I forgot some cases. It's like a F2LL subset for me now 
I wanna start learning ZBLL (not soon) and some F2LL cases. So much stuff.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 30, 2011)

coulenez said:


> Full ZBF2L, COLL and PLL.



Interesting, thanks for the info, I wasn't aware of anyone using full ZBF2L.


----------



## Chrisalead (Aug 30, 2011)

I wonder, is it possible to solve the F2L (in CFOP) with only R, U and r rotations ? I know that it's impossible (well depends on the scramble ^^) with only R and U turns (2 gen <R, U>) but if we add the double layer turns ?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2011)

Without rotations, no. R U and r turns only "allow access" to 2 slots on the right.


----------



## teller (Aug 30, 2011)

coulenez said:


> x' F2' R' F R2 U' R' U2 F U' ? (same ZBF2L case)
> (R' U R U')2 B U' B' ?


Hmm...

*(R' U R U') R' U R' F R F' R*


----------



## teller (Sep 3, 2011)

We could make a game out of this.






Someone post a setup for a weird F2L encounter, and we all chime in with different solutions. When we get bored, someone posts a new one.

I'll start. Setup: *R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R2*


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2011)

I get this one all the time lol

d R' U2 R U2 R' U R


----------



## macky (Sep 3, 2011)

http://cubefreak.net/speed/advancedf2l/q.php#qf
The good one, besides the one teller gave, is (U')R'FRUR'U'F'R and the mirror for the back slots. (U)BRB'R'B' is also interesting for empty slot.



teller said:


> We could make a game out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played this a lot last summer, so a challenge: Find reasonable ones that aren't on my site! http://cubefreak.net/speed/advancedf2l/s.php#sf


----------



## Joël (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I am sorry for the bump, but I found this new finger trick that I wanted to share, and this does seem like the right thread for what I want to talk about.

I was just cubing while waiting in a traffic jam yesterday, when I found this alg for a nasty F2L Case (both corner and edge in place, but not oriented).

(R' U' R) b' (U' R' U R) b (R' U' R)

I start with my right thumb on the UR sticker, and right middle finger on the DR sticker. This way they are already in position for the b' and b. Push b' down with right thumb, Pull b up with right middle finger. Als U' s are pulled with the left index, the U is pulled with the right index. This way there are no regrips, and it can be done without pauses. Sure, b moves are tricky, but that's what makes it fun .

I hope somebody finds this useful.

P.S.: From another angle, you could also do (R U' R') f (R U R' U') f' (R U' R')

Has anyone else ever seen this?


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2013)

I love this "trapped" case.
With one edge oriented on the left there is a very short, but unexpected alg: F' L' U2 L F R U R' (I also use the inverse for the other corner orientation, with one oriented edge on the back)
With one edge misoriented (on the back) I use your  (R U' R') f (R U R' U') f' (R U' R')
(feeling pro. Also, all sexymove algs belong to me )


----------



## teller (Sep 13, 2013)

With that case, I always do this:

*(R' U R) f U R2 U' f'*

Basically just an eject to set up one of the cases from the OP.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 15, 2013)

teller said:


> With that case, I always do this:
> 
> *(R' U R) f U R2 U' f'*
> 
> Basically just an eject to set up one of the cases from the OP.


That is the same as F' L' U2 L F R U R', but WAY nicer to execute. I will try to forget about the way I found it and learn this one (and the inverse)


----------



## Joël (Sep 15, 2013)

teller said:


> With that case, I always do this:
> 
> *(R' U R) f U R2 U' f'*
> 
> Basically just an eject to set up one of the cases from the OP.



Thanks for the tip! I am not sure if I can do it from that angle, though..

From another angle, it's L' U L F R U2 R' F', which is more doable for me. Btw, your yt page is very inspiring. You do seems to use a lot of tricks that are a bit risky when under pressure.

I've been playing around with some algs for F2L that I have not considered before. I am not sure if these are well know, but I'd like to share them:

This basic alg inserts a corner in the BR slot: R2 D' R U R' D R U' R. The regular alg is two-gen, but this flows very nicely when D's are done with the left ring.

A lot af variations can be made from this. You can also use a similar alg to insert an edge: R'UR' D' R U R' D R U' R

Or this pair: R2 D' R U2 R' D R U' R

Or this pair: R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U' R

I am really starting to like RUD algs


----------



## stoic (Sep 15, 2013)

Joël said:


> From another angle, you could also do (R U' R') f (R U R' U') f' (R U' R')



A bit shorter: I use R (F U R U' R' F') U' R' for this case. 
I find it quite easy to remember as I have it in a matched pair with R U R' (F U R U' R' F') R U R' for the alternate corner orientation.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 15, 2013)

Joël said:


> Thanks for the tip! I am not sure if I can do it from that angle, though..
> 
> From another angle, it's L' U L F R U2 R' F', which is more doable for me. Btw, your yt page is very inspiring. You do seems to use a lot of tricks that are a bit risky when under pressure.
> 
> ...


Joël has somehow gotten it in his head that RUD version of every alg are the best, even for A and E perm like this:
R' D' R U' 
R' D R U
R' D' R U
R' D R U'
etc etc.
The sad thing is that it actually seems to work when you practice and practice and practice


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

R2' f R f' U' R' U R' is my favourite for that awkward F2L case.


----------



## Joël (Sep 15, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Joël has somehow gotten it in his head that RUD version of every alg are the best, even for A and E perm like this:
> R' D' R U'
> R' D R U
> R' D' R U
> ...



That's not sad, it's great!

Well, I don't use it for E (except for fun), but as long as I have not perfected my D2, the 15 move megaminx CP style alg works for most A-perms . (Btw, the regular alg is RUD too.)


----------



## teller (Sep 19, 2013)

Such RUD craziness! I am not strong with these. I wish I could see them demonstrated properly/well.

Thanks, Joël. You and Dan Knights sort of got me going down this path in the first place. Fun!



ellwd said:


> A bit shorter: I use R (F U R U' R' F') U' R' for this case.
> I find it quite easy to remember as I have it in a matched pair with R U R' (F U R U' R' F') R U R' for the alternate corner orientation.


That's really interesting. Short and sweet. I want to use my left pinkie on the first R. I might have to switch.

I had been doing this (and its inverse) for a long time, but lately it's been feeling a little wrong:

*(r U' r') U2 (r U r') (R U R')*


----------



## jdh3000 (Jul 8, 2021)

teller said:


> *UPDATE: 29, August, 2011*
> 
> New video, 2nd case of three.
> 
> ...



These are fantastic! I've struggled for years with these slots, using awkward F and B moves to avoid rotations... These are smooth and flow well. I don't know how I didn't find this before now...

I'm going to get theae down...thanks!


----------

